# Anyone familiar with ABB drives?



## erics37

Is there an easy way to simply restore default settings for a given Macro? I'm re-purposing a drive for a new application. It was using the Standard Macro before, but quite a few parameters were changed from default; even some of the oddball ones. I want to use the Standard Macro again but it's easier to program starting from scratch when everything matches the default values in the book.

There is a "Changed Parameters" selection in the Menu, which theoretically lists all of the parameters that have been changed from default, but if there is a way to do one clean default restoration instead of hunting around through all the parameter groups and resetting them one-by-one, I would prefer that.


----------



## cowboyjoe

"Restore default" button :thumbup:


----------



## erics37

cowboyjoe said:


> "Restore default" button :thumbup:


I almost flipped the book open again to look for such a miracle button.


----------



## cowboyjoe

erics37 said:


> I almost flipped the book open again to look for such a miracle button.


let me know if you find one


----------



## John Valdes

All drives have a factory restore/default function just like PC's do.
You should be able to find it in the parameter list. If you cannot find it call them.

Ps..........I would have found it for you had you posted the model and serial number.


----------



## erics37

John Valdes said:


> All drives have a factory restore/default function just like PC's do.
> You should be able to find it in the parameter list. If you cannot find it call them.
> 
> Ps..........I would have found it for you had you posted the model and serial number.


Lol sorry.

It's an ACS 550, I don't have the serial number because it's half a mile away from me right now.


----------



## JRaef

Parameter 9902
It's a little convoluted in the ACS550. There are several Application Macros to chose from. Whenever you select a macro, it sets everything not associated with that macro back to the factory default settings and the parameters for the macro you just selected are set to the defaults of that macro. So if you change from the Standard macro you have now, to any other macro, then back to the Standard macro, that should do it. That always worked for me.

It does not change everything though, for example it does not change anything in group 99, the Startup Parameters, which makes sense if you think about it because that's where 9902 is! So that is also things like language, motor data etc. It also doesn't change some of the communications options and data storage options. There is a list in the manual of what is not changed.


----------



## erics37

JRaef said:


> Parameter 9902
> It's a little convoluted in the ACS550. There are several Application Macros to chose from. Whenever you select a macro, it sets everything not associated with that macro back to the factory default settings and the parameters for the macro you just selected are set to the defaults of that macro. So if you change from the Standard macro you have now, to any other macro, then back to the Standard macro, that should do it. That always worked for me.
> 
> It does not change everything though, for example it does not change anything in group 99, the Startup Parameters, which makes sense if you think about it because that's where 9902 is! So that is also things like language, motor data etc. It also doesn't change some of the communications options and data storage options. There is a list in the manual of what is not changed.


Awesome, that's what I needed. So all it takes is selecting a different Macro and then setting it back to the Macro I want? Huh. Wonder why I didn't think of that :blink:

I'm fine with Group 99 staying put, I have to redo all those parameters for the new motor anyway. Which is another issue; it's an old-ass motor and the nameplate is gone.


----------



## Guntrician

erics37 said:


> Awesome, that's what I needed. So all it takes is selecting a different Macro and then setting it back to the Macro I want? Huh. Wonder why I didn't think of that :blink:
> 
> I'm fine with Group 99 staying put, I have to redo all those parameters for the new motor anyway. Which is another issue; *it's an old-ass motor and the nameplate is gone.*


I love when that happens.


----------



## erics37

Guntrician said:


> I love when that happens.


Yeah it'll be a fun guessing game! lol

The drive has an ID Run feature which magnetizes the windings and f**ks around with the motor to estimate its operating characteristics. I know it's a dual voltage motor and I've got it wired for 480 so I'll take a stab at the nameplate values and do the ID run and see what it turns up.


----------



## onewirehookup

erics37 said:


> Yeah it'll be a fun guessing game! lol
> 
> The drive has an ID Run feature which magnetizes the windings and f**ks around with the motor to estimate its operating characteristics. I know it's a dual voltage motor and I've got it wired for 480 so I'll take a stab at the nameplate values and do the ID run and see what it turns up.


Decouple the motor before a Id run. Need anything else I can maybe help you. Have all the notes still from class. But jut did a change out last week. You can run in scaler mode if the motor cannot be cut loose.


----------



## erics37

onewirehookup said:


> Decouple the motor before a Id run. Need anything else I can maybe help you. Have all the notes still from class. But jut did a change out last week. You can run in scaler mode if the motor cannot be cut loose.


It's not attached to anything yet, it's sitting on a pallet on the floor next to the drive :thumbup: I'm headin' down there tomorrow with a chunk of drive cable and I'll hook the bastard up right where it sits.

If anything goes awry, this will be the first place I come.


----------



## JRaef

Why do people remove nameplates on motors? I don't get it. I used to think the rivets rusted and the nameplates fell off somewhere, but I've noticed that most of them are fastened on with SS rivets. I saw painters drilling out rivets on a motor nameplate once, they said they were going to put it back on after they were done. I'll bet they use cheap ass screws or steel rivets. 
 Farkin painters...

The ID routine will unfortunately not determine the FLA or power rating of that motor. Do you know anything about it? Do you have access to the old starter that was being used on it so you can see the OL heaters or settings?


----------



## Wirenuting

Here is the ABB file download page for the 500 series manuals. 

http://www.abb.us/AbbLibrary/Downlo...date&displayVersion=islatest&content=external


----------



## erics37

JRaef said:


> The ID routine will unfortunately not determine the FLA or power rating of that motor. Do you know anything about it? Do you have access to the old starter that was being used on it so you can see the OL heaters or settings?


:laughing: Good rant :thumbsup:

Well I haven't been down there yet to get this drive set up, but I believe they may have one or two identical motors in their parts storage area. They were all part of a couple identical machines that were dismantled a while back.

Hopefully the other motor(s) have a nameplate. Thanks for the tips :thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes

You can get a very good idea of what you have for a motor by the NEMA frame dimensions.
This is not an exact science as motors close in HP will have similar frame dimensions.
But this is a good start.
If this motor has ever been out for repair, they should have the specs.
I know we kept records of every single motor we worked on, made special markings inside for us and re-nameplated anything that came in without a plate.


----------

